# Mince Pies in the shops



## fizzelina (14 Sep 2010)

So noone else seems to have started a thread about the mince pies and Christmas cakes currently on sale in Aldi. This is not in LOS as I don't intend to give out about it, rather I love them and Christmas and sure why not start early!


----------



## pixiebean22 (14 Sep 2010)

nom nom nom mince pies   don't like christmas cake though


----------



## truthseeker (14 Sep 2010)

I make my own mince pies and jam pies every christmas, I bring some to the FILs for christmas day - but I always keep enough of a secret stash at home for myself to munch on for the entire season and invariably wonder why Ive gotten so fat come January! Aw well - I need my winter coat


----------



## TarfHead (14 Sep 2010)

truthseeker said:


> I make my own mince pies and jam pies every christmas,


 
+1, or rather my wife makes her own, and the mince too  !

After eating those, and eating my own mother's mince & mince pies as a child, anything shop-bought just tastes wrong.


----------



## truthseeker (14 Sep 2010)

TarfHead said:


> +1, or rather my wife makes her own, and the mince too  !
> 
> After eating those, and eating my own mother's mince & mince pies as a child, anything shop-bought just tastes wrong.


 

oooh - I would like that mince recipe!
My pie recipe is from an extremely old copy of a Good Housewifes cookbook - it uses lard in the pastry - good old fashioned sinful pastry!!


----------



## Mrs Vimes (14 Sep 2010)

Tesco in Midleton had the selection boxes on offer last Friday - 10th September. I'm sure it was earlier in September last year. I usually wait until I see a really good offer (like each bar for about 25c) and then buy them but the rule is only if they're all bars we like anyway. That and a tin of Roses or Quality Street - nice pantry in my house by December (trying not to open them until then is not easy).


----------



## Graham_07 (14 Sep 2010)

Mrs Vimes said:


> Tesco in Midleton had the selection boxes on offer last Friday - 10th September. I'm sure it was earlier in September last year. I usually wait until I see a really good offer (like each bar for about 25c) and then buy them but the rule is only if they're all bars we like anyway. That and a tin of Roses or Quality Street - nice pantry in my house by December (trying not to open them until then is not easy).




Tesco Midleton also had the Roses/Celebrations tins on offer just inside by the flowers, they don't seem to be moving though. Love the mince pies too, got loads last Christmas and since I'm the only one that eats them they lasted 'til nearly Easter.


----------



## fizzelina (14 Sep 2010)

Mrs Vimes said:


> Tesco in Midleton had the selection boxes on offer last Friday - 10th September. I'm sure it was earlier in September last year. I usually wait until I see a really good offer (like each bar for about 25c) and then buy them but the rule is only if they're all bars we like anyway. That and a tin of Roses or Quality Street - nice pantry in my house by December (trying not to open them until then is not easy).


 I agree it's good to buy them now and also the tins of sweets and chocolate kimberely and that way you have them all bought to give out on Christmas visits and it spreads the cost getting things from Sept - Dec instead of in one hit. 
I remember growing up Santa brought my siblings and I a selection box and it was the best thing ever, the only one we got and we savoured every mouthful. Whereas now kids don't even think they are a big deal and certainly not a special Christmassy treat.....and I'm not even that old. It's a shame.


----------



## PaddyW (14 Sep 2010)

Spill the beans and tell us how old you are, Fizzelina?!


----------



## truthseeker (14 Sep 2010)

PaddyW said:


> Spill the beans and tell us how old you are, Fizzelina?!


 
Ah PaddyW - thats no fun - we have to guess and the winner gets to eat a mince pie before christmas!


----------



## Graham_07 (14 Sep 2010)

fizzelina said:


> I remember growing up Santa brought my siblings and I a selection box and it was the best thing ever, the only one we got and we savoured every mouthful.



Ditto, especially the curly wurly and the small dairy milk bar, yum.


----------



## Caveat (14 Sep 2010)

truthseeker said:


> I make my own mince pies and jam pies every christmas


 
What's a jam pie?


----------



## Graham_07 (14 Sep 2010)

Caveat said:


> What's a jam pie?



Here have a slice It's my last one


----------



## gipimann (14 Sep 2010)

AAAAAHHHHHHH!!!

Ye mentioned the "Chr...." word!   I haven't been on my summer hols yet, gimme a break!

(PS - bah humbug!)


----------



## PaddyW (15 Sep 2010)

truthseeker said:


> ah paddyw - thats no fun - we have to guess and the winner gets to eat a mince pie before christmas!



29?


----------



## truthseeker (15 Sep 2010)

Caveat said:


> What's a jam pie?


 
Its a mince pie made with strawberry jam instead of mince - they tend to be a bit more leaky so you use less jam than you would mince in them.

Some of the in laws dont like mince pies, but they love jam pies!


----------



## truthseeker (15 Sep 2010)

paddyw said:


> 29?


 
31?


----------



## Firefly (15 Sep 2010)

Was in Woodies the other night and they have C*******s trees and decorations out for sale.


----------



## fizzelina (15 Sep 2010)

truthseeker said:


> 31?


 
Well Paddy gets the mince pie since he's warmer!! It's 28 next week actually and I don't care what anyone says that's still mid-20's!!


----------



## truthseeker (15 Sep 2010)

fizzelina said:


> Well Paddy gets the mince pie since he's warmer!! It's 28 next week actually and I don't care what anyone says that's still mid-20's!!


 
It was your mature writing style that made me guess older 

Course youre still mid-20s!

PaddyW - have a mince pie - well done!


----------



## PaddyW (15 Sep 2010)

I had a feeling you were about the same age as me! Nom nom nom nom nom


----------



## Mrs Vimes (15 Sep 2010)

fizzelina said:


> I agree it's good to buy them now and also the tins of sweets and chocolate kimberely and that way you have them all bought to give out on Christmas visits and it spreads the cost getting things from Sept - Dec instead of in one hit.



Tesco also have a clubcard saver scheme where they'll keep all your vouchers until November. Looking forward to the 60-odd euro I'll be due.  That's a lot of mince pies and chocolate.
I seem to remember buying the _finest_ ones a couple of years ago and they weren't nearly as nice as the red ones. Keep dropping hints on my mother to make me some (and maybe a cake or even plum pudding) but no luck yet.


----------



## mro (15 Sep 2010)

Firefly said:


> Was in Woodies the other night and they have C*******s trees and decorations out for sale.



I saw that as well but in my mind i chuckled and thought they were still on sale from last year....now i have only copped on that they are just out for this year 

Oh that is so depressing..


----------



## Caveat (15 Sep 2010)

I like to think I have reasonably developed senses and discerning tastes.  Mince pies are one of the only things I like about the C season but I really think that where mince pies are concerned, more so than almost any other cake/desert/pie type thing, if you've tasted one, you've tasted them all.

Am I just mad?

Can't say I notice any difference between the vintage brandy, choicest raisins, made by Plumpington's of Knightsbridge ones, and ones that are €1.99 for a million (usually made by a spurious obscurely named aunt)


----------

